
AT&T defends misleading “5G” network icons on 4G phones - Sgt_Apone
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/01/att-defends-misleading-5g-network-icons-on-4g-phones/
======
fivefive55
Donovan just sounds like a crook gloating about how he got away with robbery.
Telecoms are just so awful.

